# J-Lo vs. Shakira



## maierchen (21 März 2008)

Hab da mal ne Frage die mich gerade intressiert!
Welchen Hintern findet ihr besser J,los oderShakira?

Also ich Tendiere mehr zu Shakira er geht meiner meinung nach ein wenig mehr in die breite und nicht so nach hinten raus!

Im Voraus Danke für eure Beteiligung!


----------



## Tokko (21 März 2008)

Shakira, eindeutig.



Erstens ist der noch im Original-Zustand, und zweitens find ich Sie viel symathischer und natürlicher als J,Lo (die Zicke).

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Grabber (28 Mai 2008)

Ich bin ganz deiner meinung Tokko...Shakira is einfach viel sexyer


----------



## mark lutz (5 Juni 2008)

sind beide nett aber ich denke shakira hat den festeren


----------



## sidney vicious (7 Juni 2008)

5:3 für Shakira


----------



## Joker123321 (11 Juni 2008)

Shakira natürlich =)


----------



## floyd (11 Juni 2008)

Mir fällt die Wahl nicht allzu schwer, ich sag nur SHAKIRA bitte sehr:laola2::laola2:


----------



## chrischi666 (11 Juni 2008)

jo da stimme ich auch zu


----------



## bonzai (18 Juni 2008)

shakira hat den besseren hintern


----------



## FCB_Cena (22 Aug. 2008)

Natürlich Shakira


----------



## Buterfly (23 Aug. 2008)

Shakira :3dinlove:


J-Lo ist völlig überheblich - und außerdem für Pelze


----------



## Katzun (23 Aug. 2008)

wenn J-Lo, ich mag ihre arrogante art


----------



## benii (15 Nov. 2008)

Lasst J-Lo sein wie sie will, ihr Hinterteil ist weltklasse und besser als Shakiras.


----------



## tobacco (16 Nov. 2008)

Eigentlich j-lo aber für mich katrin huß vom mdr!


----------



## King (3 Juli 2010)

Shakira ganz klar und ohne zweifel


----------



## neman64 (3 Juli 2010)

Ich sage Shakira


----------



## Punisher (26 Aug. 2010)

An Shakira's Arsch kommt JLo nie ran


----------



## Gaggingmaster (20 Aug. 2011)

Ich finde beide gut. Aber im Zweifelsfalle muss ich dann doch JLo den Vorzug geben. Irgend etwas muss ja dran sein, wenn ein Hintern für Millionen versichert werden kann... ;-)


----------



## derhesse (20 Aug. 2011)

J.Lo´s "backside" ist für meinen Geschmack zu viel.

Shaki´s ist genau richtig!



Gruß


----------



## Elander (21 Aug. 2011)

Ganz eindeutig J.Lo. Ihr hintern ist der Wahnsinn, vorausgesetzt man mag es etwas mehr. Ich find den super!!:drip:


----------



## robyndreamz (9 März 2013)

shakira, !! 
bei jlo stört mich ihr gehabe


----------

